# Tired of the yoyo



## jennbuddy (Jan 26, 2016)

I am status post RAI in 1991.

Current status: Hyperthyroid

October 2015 - TSH was 3.3 (synthroid dosage .150) - increased to .150 with extra 1/2 pill twice a week

January 2016 - TSH .13 (range .36 - 3.74)

FT3 3.6 (range 2.5 - 3.90)

FT4 1.4 (range .16 - 1.46)

**dose changed to .125 recheck in 8 weeks.

I have yoyo'd my levels for the past year or so, I have gained weight and it is such a struggle to lose anything. I have no energy (even hyperthyroid). I don't sleep well. I have horrible food allergies, no fruits/veggies, no corn, no nuts....so my diet is rather restricted. I am just really down about it, I know that is the thryoid too. Thyroid tired is just different than normal tired. I know I need to just push through and exercise, I am 5ft 3in.....weight is currently 190, ususally around 170.. for the past 15 years.....just discouraging. I guess I am just posting to be posting today. Thanks for listening ears.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon. Please post again. I am curious if your issues you are experiencing reverse with a med. decrease!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

{{hugs}}

As far as your fatigue issues, have you recently tested your ferritin, Vitamin D or b-12 levels?


----------



## jennbuddy (Jan 26, 2016)

I am currently taking 50,000 units of Vitamin D once a week per my doctor and I do have low ferritin, take iron daily, my hemaglobin/hematocrit are back to normal, but ferritin is low still.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gluten intolerance and leaky gut? Food allergies usual point to imbalances in the gut. If you haven't quit gluten, you may want to give it a try and see if your symptoms are alleviated.

Taking a high dose of quality probiotics (100 Billion CFU) will help repair the gut and intestinal tract.

My suggestion, and I am not a doctor, is to try it even if you don't think you have a gut problem. You may be surprised.

Read about leaky gut, probiotics and digestive enzymes, food allergies/intolerances.

Also, you don't say your age, but could it be peri-menopause creating some of your symptoms?


----------

